# Shutter Island - appropriate for 14 year old?



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

My DD desperately wants to read Shutter Island.  I just want to make sure it's appropriate for a 14 year old.  Can anyone tell me?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

There's no sex in it.


Spoiler



But there is violence in that a mother kills her three children.


I'd be wary of letting her read it.


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you !!!  I'm so glad I asked.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

It's pretty disturbing - freaked me out actually. (Though I'm glad I read it.)


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Should be.  14 year old knows almost everythign there is to know.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

It has the F-bomb in it quite a bit.  Don't know if the language aspect bothers you.  It would have been too graphic for me at age 14, but kids are much more savvy these days!

Patricia


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Should be. 14 year old knows almost everythign there is to know.


... you think?... I doubt it.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I read lots of things as a 14 year old that I probably should not have.  Some of which would have been better off not reading.  Paying attention is worth it.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

My parents encouraged me to read anything I wanted (NO pornography!) when I was 14.  If they had reservations about it, they warned me ahead of time.  When I was finished, we discussed it.  They wanted to know what I got out of it.  I'm guessing that was to see if they needed to draw the line, but I don't know for sure since I never asked why.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

njsweetp said:


> ... you think?... I doubt it.


think he was joking


----------



## luvmyBOB (Jan 7, 2010)

I would read it first, you know your kid better then anyone.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I just read it this week - very good.  I knew enough from what I'd heard and the movie previews to know almost more than I wish I'd known about the plot.  Funny, I honestly don't remember a lot of f-bombs, I should do a search and see how immune I've become to that.  

At any rate - I read a lot of stuff when I was 14 that was probably a little over my head.  But I don't think it messed me up.  Too much.  Funny, my parents tended to be a little overprotective about a lot of things - but not books.  Maybe they were just happy that I was a reader - they were both readers too.  Anyway, what I'm trying to get to is that it's a very good book, with some "adult" themes.  Did she see the movie?  What's making her want to read it?


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

njsweetp said:


> ... you think?... I doubt it.


Yea, I'm fairly sure. At 14 you know almost everythign there is to know about stuff. NO eff bombs, or sexual imagery in this book will surprise most 14 year olds.


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm 14 and it's on my to read list, I'm pretty sure it'll be fine but it's down to the individual child rather than age which doesn't really matter. I've read Stephen King and more recently The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and although disturbing it's fictional, it's text and as far as I can tell I'm psychologically sound!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

cheerio said:


> think he was joking


guess I was wrong


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

TheSeagull said:


> I'm 14 and it's on my to read list, I'm pretty sure it'll be fine but it's down to the individual child rather than age which doesn't really matter. I've read Stephen King and more recently The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and although disturbing it's fictional, it's text and as far as I can tell I'm psychologically sound!


Let us know what you think!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

I haven't read it, but is it really that disturbing of a book?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

loca said:


> I haven't read it, but is it really that disturbing of a book?


I didn't find it particularly disturbing myself, tragic but not disturbing.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Now I suppose I'll have to move it up in my queue; as you've all peaked my interest. How would those of you who have read it rate it...5 stars, 1 star...etc.

The 14 rule: Think about what you _think_ they know; and multiply it by at least 10 or more!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Now I suppose I'll have to move it up in my queue; as you've all peaked my interest. How would those of you who have read it rate it...5 stars, 1 star...etc.
> 
> The 14 rule: Think about what you _think_ they know; and multiply it by at least 10 or more!!


If I hadn't known a thing about it, I'd probably have rated it a 5. Not so much as "great literature", but as an engaging book that stuck with me for a few days after I finished it. And I finished it more quickly than I usually finish a book. I knew just enough going into it, though, that it wasn't quite as much "fun" as it would've been if I'd gone into it knowing nothing. Of course that's not the book's fault...


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I read every VC Andrews and Stephen King novel that were out when I was 13-14.  I turned out *mostly* normal......


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I would say it would be okay.  I had a school teacher let us read anything for book reports as long as we could argue the books merits or lack of afterwards...


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I think it would be fine for a 14-year-old who isn't terribly sensitive and can handle the central tragedy in the story. 

I was reading Stephen King at 14, and I think I read Fear of Flying right around then too ...


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

really want to read this is it a standalone or part of a series?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> really want to read this is it a standalone or part of a series?


It's a stand alone.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Meemo said:


> It's a stand alone.


thx


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I read it years ago and have recommended it here before. I remember I finished reading it early in the morning and called my husband, who'd finished it first, at work so I could say, "Wow! WOW! Wow!" 

I enjoyed the movie too and laughed at the reviewers who said they figured it out right away and so the movie was ruined. Obviously, I walked in knowing and still had a great time watching for clues and just enjoying. Scorsese does some great visual stuff which works best when you understand completely. For instance,


Spoiler



when they're interviewing the patient and she's says Dr. Sheehan is handsome, watch "Chuck's" fairly subtle reaction.



I think it depends on the 14 year old, but as I've mentioned on any number of occasions Jaws was considered a suitable bedtime story when I was growing up. This has left me unable to judge these things.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Finished Shutter Island last night.  Read no further if you haven't read it because I may give something away.  



Wow! (I just had to stop by and share that reaction with someone.)    I will admit that it  took me a few pages to get into the book because I kept getting lost with all the names of the islands and descriptions and such.  (Being an English Education major has really messed me up - it's hard for me to just. read. for. fun.)  But....that said, around position/location/marker 4, I was really into the book.  It played me at its will.  After I finished I did turn to Google because I was certain Teddy and Chuck (especially Teddy) would end up sane and stuck on the island.  With that (stubborn) certainty in mind, the ending had me wondering if indeed Teddy was sane and trying to figure out a way to escape.  Google set me straight.  I don't know which ending would have been the most disturbing.  I have added the movie to my Netflix queue.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I had no interest in seeing this movie, but because of Kindleboards, I got the book and read it.  I really enjoyed the book and now want to see the movie to see how it compares.  I have 2 sons - one loves to read and I would have had no qualms about him reading this when he was 14.  On the other hand, I would not have wanted my other son to read this book at that age and I don't think he would have enjoyed it.  I think it really depends on the teen as to whether this book would be a good choice.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

ellesu,


Spoiler



I think Teddy is sane, but wants the lobotomy because he can't live with what he did.



sheltiemom,
Movie is great, even better -- imo -- if you've read the book, because the direction and some of the choices of the actors works best if you actually know the "secrets."

I'm a huge Dennis Lehane fan. The style of Shutter Island is someone unique for him though. If you like gritty detective novels, he has a series with a couple (Patrick Kenzie & Angie Gennaro) and one was made into a movie, Gone Baby Gone. The first in the series is:










And, of course there's:


----------

